# CO2 systems



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm thinking about getting into the CO2 for my 75g tank.

Any brands i should look at over others....stay away from?

anyone have something they are looking to get rid of?

Mike


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

victors, are nice wrabbit(jim) can help you out.. stay away from red sea, and jbj not worth the money and faulty from what i read, i also have talked to people about read seas and jbj's on youtube..... are you on a buget? there is a guy in garland with a 10lb bottle, with bubble counter, and gauges for $50.00 not sure if he still has it or not. he is on dfwmas and dallasmas.


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

A good regulator setup is something like this setup that gives you dual gauges, solenoid, bubble counter and needle valve. The newer regulators come preset to give you around 15-20psi of back pressure to the needle valve. All you would need to adjust is the needle valve around 3-4 bubble per second. If you get a older regulator they work too. You just have to dial in the main diaphragm to 15-20 psi to keep back pressure on it to the needle valve. Any psi lower than that will cause the regulator diaphragm to stick. (I speak from experience).










The regulators to stay away from would be beer tap regulators. They will not give you the easiest control you would want with starting out. See photo below for example.


----------



## Akulakat (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks,
with this information, i got what i need. now to install it.


----------

